# Durst F30 & filters



## Antonio Bunt (Jul 20, 2008)

I recently saw a Durst F30 enlarger, it's almost new and the price is OK. I think I'll buy it but does anyone know if this enlarger can take dilters for printing variable contrast papers?
Thanks!


----------



## ann (Jul 20, 2008)

you should be able to use below the lens filters for sure. If it has a filter drawer then you would put them above the lens.


----------

